# fish house siding



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm looking for a supplier of aluminum fish house siding. I would like the smooth siding much like what is on a cargo trailer. I would like either 6' or 12' lengths as I will be putting diamond plate around the bottom of the house. If anyone knows of a place I could get this product, please reply or PM with some info

thanks
Dan


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I would talk to a heating company they will have some break metal for you.
or a trailer shop should have something.


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

I would try your local steel supplier. West End here in Jamestown carries aluminum sheets that are pre-painted and ready to install. It's used alot by the race car builders around here.


----------

